# Looking for a chocolate port



## TopsyKrett (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey WMT I am looking for a recipie for a chocolate port. I have a blackberry port that I am getting ready to bottle, so I am going to have a free carboy ready for a new batch. LOL. My wife tried her first glass of chocolate port and she loved it, so now she wants me to make her some now, so if anybody had a good recipie or one that you have tried and wouldn't mind giving up the recipie I would really love it!! If it helps I have both 3 and 5 gallon carboy so either size recipie would be nice. Thanks in advance.


----------

